# Gtr r35 dsc controller



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

As per the title does anyone have a DSC controller for sale. 

regards

DAZ


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was one on eBay last week reduced to £800


----------

